# افضل عضو فى المنتدى لهذا العام 2014



## حبيب يسوع (22 ديسمبر 2014)

من حق كل عضو بالمنتدى ان يختار افضل عضو لهذا العام
وفى الحقيقة يوجد اعضاء كثيرين قاموا بمجهود كبير
وكانت لهم موضوعات متميزة جدا
ومع تقديرى لكل هؤلاء الاعضاء الى اننى بكل صدق وامانة
ارشح العضوة المتميزة جدا  من وجهة نظرى وقد تكون من وجهة نظر اخرين
وهى السيدة الرائعة  soul & life
لقد كان لها موضوعات فى غاية الاهمية فى مجال الطب والعلوم المختلفة
والثقافة العامة والادب وموضوعات روحية هامة
كانت تكتب فى اليوم الواحد عدة موضوعات لذا انا ارشحها  افضل عضوة لهذا العام
ايه رايكم فى هذا الاختيار
وكما ذكرت لكل منكم الحق فى اختيار افضل عضو
كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين جميعا


----------



## اني بل (22 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life


----------



## اني بل (22 ديسمبر 2014)

انسانة نشيطة ومشرفة متميزة ومحبة للخدمة باين من تميزها وحبها للجميع وانا اوافقك الرأي 
الكل حقيقة ماقصروا بس أخت دي مجهودها واضح ومحبتها  مميزة


----------



## اني بل (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بس هي فين مش باينة النهارده 
ربنا يبارك تعبها 
تعبت كثثير وربنا أكيد رح يكافئها ويكافأ مجهودها 
ربنا يباركها ويبارك عائلتها ويعطيها نعمة في عيني ربنا وفي عيني زوجها وأولادها أيتها السيدة الفاضلة 
ربنا يباركك 
وبنحبك اوووي


----------



## geegoo (22 ديسمبر 2014)

أنا موافق حضرتك علي الاتنين .. سول و لايف


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*SOUL & LIFE*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

وأنا وأنا كمان ^_^

soul & life

هو في كتير بجد
بس هي الوحيده اللي كل لما اروح مكان
القاها ناطه فيه ههههههه
مجهود كبير بصراحه ربنا يبارك خدمتها ويبارك كل الباقي
رورو
كريس
عبود 
ايريني
اني بل
ا/ النهيسي
ا/ حبيب يسوع
كلدانية
مونيكا
(الكتابات)
الكرمة الصغيرة
الفصول الاربعه
مينا البطل



​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life 

 طيب وانا ماحدش كتب اسمي ينفع كده


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2014)

* soul & life** 
موافق طبعا*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*ربنا يبارك من من له تعب فى الخدمه*​


----------



## اني بل (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وأنا وأنا كمان ^_^​
> 
> soul & life​
> هو في كتير بجد​بس هي الوحيده اللي كل لما اروح مكان
> ...


 
لا صدقا انا مقصرة كثثير مش دا نشاطي كان اكثر 
ظروف الكهرباء عندنا وامور أخرى أخرت نشاطي 
أشكرك لتشجيعي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*soul & life
مييين  الاخت دى
عضوة هنا معانا
:gy0000::new6:
​*


----------



## grges monir (22 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وأنا وأنا كمان ^_^
> 
> soul & life
> 
> ...


:nunu0000::11azy:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> لا صدقا انا مقصرة كثثير مش دا نشاطي كان اكثر
> ظروف الكهرباء عندنا وامور أخرى أخرت نشاطي
> أشكرك لتشجيعي
> ربنا يباركك



ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك حببتي:08:​ 


grges monir قال:


> :nunu0000::11azy:



:vava:
وجرجس بيرد علي المواضيع 
نشاط كبير ومبهر ld:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*موافقاكواااا جدااااا نيفوووو خادمه رائعه وعندها صبر وحكمه وبعتبرها مكسب كبير للمنتدى ولفريق الاشراف ربنا يبارك خدمتها ويثمر منها 
يثبت​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*طبعا المنتدى مليان بالشخصيات الرائعة 
وكل واحد ليه بصمة مميزة 
ومن غير الكل المنتدى ينقصه حاجة كبيرة 

فعلا نيفو تستحق اللقب لانها انسانة رائعة وكلها محبة 
خادمة بمعنى الكلمة قلبها كبير 
وبتخدم بكل نشاط ربنا يبارك خدمتها الجميلة 

كمان هضيف عليها ماما امة حبيبتى 
وحبو بجد انسانى رائعة بكل معانى الكلمة *​


----------



## peace_86 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*تستحق الأخت الغالية SOUL & LIFE صفة أفضل عضو في 2014
نشيطة ومبدعة سواءاً في كتاباته الشخصية أو من خلال نقلها للمواضيع..

وزي ما قالت الاخت رورو.. بأن الكل له دور في تحسين مستوى المنتدى وأوافقها الرأي بخصوص أمنا الحبيبة أمة وأختنا العزيزة حبو..

لكن بجد بجد .. Soul & Life تعبت كثير في المنتدى وشاركتنا الكثير والكثير من مواضيعها المهمة..
وأنا أتمنى أن تعطيها المنتدى وسام مميثز لهذه السنة تقديراً لمجهودها الواضح والمهم ..*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*طبعا نيفو تستاهل انها تكون من افضل اعضاء المنتدي السنه دي وبجدارة
ربنا يبارك خدمتها ويعوض تعب محبتها**:Roses:*
*

وبجانب نيفو في اعضاء كتيرررررر جداااااااااا
كان ليهم الفضل في نجاح وتقدم المنتدي 
وطبعا بدون مااذكر اسماء
لاني اخاف انسي اكتب اسم حد
واكون ظلمته وظلمت مجهوده معانا

ربنا يبارك كل حد بيخدم في المنتدي ده
ويعوض تعب خدمته ومحبته
ويباركك المنتدي
ويكون دايما في نجاح وتقدم : )

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2014)

يا جماعة الجهد اللي انتوا شايفينة دة 
بتاع ناردين مش سول 
بس العافية نقالة حدود 
وبما انها متعافية علي اللي في البيت اخدت جهودهم 
ونسبتها لنفسها ...لية 
لانها تتسم بالحكمة و اللباقة 
وسريعة البديهة 
رغم انها من اسكندرية 
لكن انسانة رائعة 
وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ميرسى يا جماعة على محبتكم الكبيرة وكلامكم الرائع وتقديركم لخدمتى ومجهودى المتواضع ...

انا محظوظة فعلا لوجودى وسطكم وبتمنى اكون دايما عند حسن ظن الجميع 
لكن احب اقول انه انا اتعلمت واكتسبت كتير من كل فرد بالمنتدى سواء من اخوتى او اساتذتى ...
انا تتلمذت معاكم وبفضلكم استاذ حبيب يسوع حضرتك شخصية طيبة ورائع  تستحق كل التقدير ..

واستاذ النهيسى من اجمل واطيب الشخصيات اللى عرفتها خدمة بتواضع متناهى 

استاذ comment   الرب يبارك حضرتك وميرسى جدا لتعبك ومجهودك فى كل تصميم بتقدمه بتفرح قلوبنا وبالفعل حضرتك شخص محب للجميع بتتفانى فى اسعاد الاخرين وبشعر انك مستمتع  لمجرد ترسم بسمه تنعش بها الاجواء ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك فى خدمتك 
انا عاجزة عن الشكر و حقيقى مفيش كلام ممكن يتقال امام  تعبك ومجهودك فى تجميع كتاباتى او التصميمات الرائعة  لكن واثقة انه المحبة تفعل الكثير ..

geegoo ربنا يخليك  هو اصلا كونك تكتب مشاركة  دى فى حد ذاتها دليل قاطع على تقديرك ومحبتك هههه ربنا يخليك يا غالى ويبارك حياتك ودايما يارب منورنا بوجودك الرائع ومشاركاتك الغالية والعزيزة جداا
وسول ولايف بيسلموا على الحلووين 


 Jesusslave، .. ميرسى جدا لحضرتك الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويسندك ويعيينك ويتمجد فى حياتك ويحمل عنك كل اعباءك ودايما يارب منورة بخدمتك المباركة ووجودك الملائكى .

دونا ميرسى حبيبتى الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك  وكلامك شهادة ووسام اعتز جدا به .. المكسب بكل تأكيد هو محبتكم الغالية ..



باقى الاحباب  روما وجرجس وبيس ورمسيس وبتول ورورو  وجوزيف و آنى  ... ربنا يبارك فيكم ويبارك حياتكم وانا فخورة بيكم وحقيقى بكون فرحانة جدا وانا وسطكم  ومحبتكم وتقديركم هدية ربنا ليا هذا العام 
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة .


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2014)

|هي أفضل عضو فى تقديم الشاي بالنوعناع ولقمة القاضي وويتشات المِنبي|​


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههه وكمان كاتبها مرتين يعنى بتأكد  ماشى ماشى
 يعنى على كده انا اخرى هتمسكونى كافتريتة المنتدى اعد اعملكم فى شاى ووتشات منبى عموما موافقة وبعدين دى منبى معنمى ههههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اممممم فيه شاي في الموضوع و محدش يعرفني 
انا معاكم في الموضوع ده ,,


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه الجمال ده يا خريسيتيو  تسلم ايدك تصميم جميل لا لو فى من كده نمشيها منبى وحناوة و لقمة القاضى ولقمة وكيل النيابة كمان هههه ايوتها خدمة 
بجد تسلم ايدك ربنا يخليك وميحرمنيش من محبتكم ابدااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*افضل عضو مين يا جدعان *
*دي صدقت اني مسافر ههههههههههههه*


*عنجد بضم صوتي صوتكم *​


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

علفكرة انا كده هبلغ عنك الادارة ههههه
علشان انت نقلت من قسم لقسم خلى المشرفين فى المشرفين يا سوسة ههه


----------



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اخ النهيسي مافي منه انسان بكل معنى الكلمة تعجز كلماتي وعبارتي عن وصفه لأنها لن تصفه بالمعنى الحقيقي للكلمة 
مش عارفة أشكرك ازاي على ايه ولا ايه بس مديونالك بهالحب الكبير وهالبحر من العطاء والكرم والجود للكل وبخصك بكل محبة يارائع ربنا ابدع لما خلقك على صورته ومثاله 
ربنا يعطيك صحة 
هاد قليل على شخصية اكثر من متميزة 
ربنا يباركك ياغالي


----------



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2014)

انتوا كلكم اجمعتم بالتزكية على الأخت اللي بحبها خلص خليتوني مش أسيب الموضوع ده ههههههههه
عايزة اعمل حاجة تانية ههههههههه بهزر مافيش حاجة اهم منك ياحبي


----------



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*soul & life*

*عسل ياخواتي عسل انا بشكر ربنا لأجلك حببتيني بالمنتدى كثثير روحك محبة ربنا يخليكي لينا *
*التقييمات كلها ليكي *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*هو اسمى مكتوب*
​


----------



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2014)

لا ..طيب 
سمعان ..


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك حببتي:08:​
> 
> 
> :vava:
> ...


حلو التثبيت دة
بس يالا ما علينا كلة عند ربنا هههه


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2014)

على فكرة قركم دة عليها هيجبها ورا ومش بعيد تبقى مشرف سابق الاسبوع دة هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لا شك أننى من أشد المعجبين بمشاركات " سول " ومواضيع " لآيف ":t33:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وباحب دايماً أدخل أشوفها كاتبة أية النهاردة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان أنكشها خاصة لو موضوع عن المرأة أو عن ( فاطمة ناعوت ) :smil15:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا خلاف أبداً عن كونها عضوة نشيطة تُثرى المنتدى يومياً ومُشرفة يزدانُ بها الأشراف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فكرة الموضوع ( غير موفقة بالمرة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من ناحية أننا لم نضع معاييراً لأختيار أفضل عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فضلاً عن أننا لم نطرح أسماءاً للأختيار من بينها على ضوء المعايير غير الموجودة أصلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فجاء الأختيار والمشاركات هنا عن ( مُجاملة بإحتراس ) أو ( إحراج)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لا معنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لشئ أسمه أفضل عضو فى المنتدى ولعااااااااااااام كامل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهذا إهدار[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لجهود جميييييييع الأعضاء ويخلق حساسيات لسنا فى حاجة إليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمكنكم تغيير المُسمى الى ( أنشط ) عضو مثلاً ..أو ( أحسن موضوع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من بعد أن نضع معايير لهذا الأختيار... وناخدها شهر بشهر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن أن نختصر الأعضاء من هو أفضلهم وفى عام كاااااامل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عفواً يعنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...هذا غُبن لأعضاء كثيرين  [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> لا ..طيب
> سمعان ..


*شكرا ياغاليه
بس بجد انا بهزر
ههههههههه
بس استاهلها




*​


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*SOUL & LIFE
*
السلام من ملك السلام والفرح والمسرة لكم جميعاً، أود أن أهنئكم على اختياركم الصالح، لأن أختنا العزيزة ظهرت كنحلة نشيطة وسط حقل مملوء خضرة وأزهار حلوة، ترعاها مثل فلاح نشيط يرعى حقله ويحافظ عليه ويُنيمه ويوسعه من كل جانب، فهي تعمل دائماً في بساطة القلب الصريح في الإيمان، لتقدم بكل جهد الغذاء النافع والصالح للجميع، وتقدم كل شيء ببساطة المحبة التي تظهر في كل أعمالها وسط المنتدى، وهذه ليست مبالغة مني لأن جميعكم شاهدون على كل الأعمال الصالحة التي تُقدم في المنتدى ولا يخفى شيء عنكم قط، لأن كل مبالغة وكلام يُكتب بصورة مخالفة للواقع فهو مفضوح أمام الجميع لأن الكل ينظر ويقرأ ويُشاهد، لذلك كلامي صدق بشهادة الجميع...

لذلك أدعم اختياركم جداً، لأن يشدني دائماً بساطة الروح واستعلانه في داخل القلب، الذي يظهر ثمره في الجهد المبذول في كل عمل صالح، لأن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو مركز النور الحقيقي الذي يُشرق على القلب ويشع في داخل النفس قوته، وتظهر ثمار الروح في الأعمال الظاهرة فيتمجد الله بأعمال المؤمنين لأنها بالله معمولة ، فالخدمة الحقيقية وكل فكر على مستوى الروح والحق المُعلن بالنور الإلهي واستنارة الذهن بانفتاح القلب والبصيرة الداخلية تظهر في جهد أعمال المحبة التي هي الشهادة الأصيلة والقوية للمسيح يسوع ببرهان الروح والقوة....

أختي العزيزة اهنئك باسم إلهنا الحي على الروح الحلوة التي تخدمي بها، وهذا ليس مديح مني، لكنه شكر لله الحي لأن اختيار شخصك في محله لأجل مجد الله الذي عمل ويعمل في داخلك حسب مسرته، فنحن كلنا صرنا له آنية مقدسة، نعم لن نقدر أن نقول أن ليس لنا خطية لئلا نضل أنفسنا والحق لا يكون فينا، لكننا صرنا آنية مقدسة ومخصصة تحمل مجد الله الغير منظور ليظهر بنا رائحته الطيبة لكي يتمجد من الجميع والكل يأتي إليه فيبرأ من كل داء ويتعين معنا بروح القداسة والقوة ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد آمين​


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

لا شك أننى من أشد المعجبين بمشاركات " سول " ومواضيع " لآيف "
وباحب دايماً أدخل أشوفها كاتبة أية النهاردة
علشان أنكشها خاصة لو موضوع عن المرأة أو عن ( فاطمة ناعوت ) 
فلا خلاف أبداً عن كونها عضوة نشيطة تُثرى المنتدى يومياً ومُشرفة يزدانُ بها الأشراف

ربنا يخليك ميرسى جدا 
ماهو أنا كمان اخدت بالى من حكاية تنكشنى دى فلما بلاقى الكلام على فاصل وناعوت بكتفى بالمتابعة وشايفة بصراحة بيس قايم بالواجب وزيادة بس اكيد هيكونلى مشاركة مش هكتفى بالمتابعة 

ومن ناحية افضل عضو  فالمنتدى عمران بالشخصيات يمكن افضل عضو لقب كبير عليا من وجهة نظر حضرتك ... ومن وجهة نظرى كمان وعلشان كده  قولت وبقول انى تلميذة لأساتذتى هنا استاذ ايمن وماما امة واستاذ النهيسى وبابا صوت صارخ 
أستاذ حبيب يسوع  .......... 

كل شخصية اتعلمت منها الكثير وبالتأكيد هم أحق منى بهذا اللقب .. الحكاية وما فيها هو استاذ حبيب يسوع بطيبة قلبه ومحبته للجميع حب يعبر عن محبته وتقديره لمجهود اقل خادمة بالمنتدى  لفتة رائعة من شخصية محترمة محب للجميع ..
اشكره عليها ... الاهم من اللقب اللى حضرتك معترض عليه هى محبة الاخرين واللى كتب مشاركة وحاسس انها كانت مجاملة او بسبب انه اتحرج ممكن يحذفها عادى جدا 
انا بحب الكل ومبسوطة جدااا بوجودى فى المنتدى وسط اخوة واخوات واساتذة
 من اروع ما يكون  ..


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ميرسى يا استاذ ايمن على مشاركتك وكلامك المفرح عنى وتقديرك لشخصى ولخدمتى المتواضعة
 صدقنى بدون مبالغة لو انا بالفعل زى ما حضرتك وصفتنى  هيكون الفضل الاول والاخير يرجع ليك  لانه انا سجلت فى المنتدى هنا على صدى مواضيعك الروحية واتعلمت منك الكتير وبتعلم الاكثر ...
 واتمنى اكون دايما عند حسن ظن الجميع ويكون منتدانا كله محبة وخدام يخدمون الرب بفرح ونقاوة بعيدا عن اى خلافات او نزاعات  لان اللى بيكون هدفه خدمة الرب استحالة ينشغل بأى امور اخرى  ... اشكر حضرتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ومن ناحية افضل عضو  فالمنتدى عمران بالشخصيات *يمكن افضل عضو لقب كبير عليا من وجهة نظر حضرتك ..*. .


*لأ أنا ماقلتش الكلام دة خااااااااااااااااااالص
أنا قلت *
*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT="]لا معنى [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][FONT="]لشئ أسمه أفضل عضو فى المنتدى ولعااااااااااااام كامل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*وادى أنتى أول واحدة سبب **لها ا**لموضوع حساسية *
*لمجرد ان عضو ( رفض الفكرة ) كفكرة ..مش كأسماء *
*لية بقى سبب حساسية ؟؟؟
لأن أسمك مكتوب *
*لازلت عند رأييى .....( الموضوع دة ) غير موفق بالمرة 
ولا علاقة له بأسماء 
*

​[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههه حساسية ايه انا مكلتش فراولة ههههههههه
يا استاذ عبود حساسية ايه ولا حساسية ولا حاجة خالص انا بتكلم معاك بأمانة وصدق
انا فرحت بمحبة الناس مش فارقة معايا القاب وعموما الموضوع اتعمل السنة اللى فاتت وتقريبا اللى قبلها وكلنا كنا بنشارك بفرح  يمكن من وجهة نظرك هيسبب حساسية لكن من وجهة نظرى انه اللى بيخدم مبيهتمش بألقاب انا مكنتش اعرف انه اخر السنة هبقا افضل عضوة
ولا اللى كان افضل عضو السنة السابقة كان عارف كلنا بنتفانى ...
اننا نفيد بعضنا بمحبة  واستاذنا الغالى شاف انها فكرة كويسة نعبر بيها عن احترامنا وتقديرنا لشخص بيجتهد فى المنتدى و سواء انا او غيرى كلنا بنشارك بمحبة ومفيش حساسية خالص مالص بالص


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*ف ايه يا جماعه ..ده حتى موضوع معمول للمحبه يعنى مينفعش فيه خناق
خااالص كل الحكايه ان الاستاذ عبود كان عاوز يقنن الفكره اكتر ويخليها مشوقه واشمل من اختيار اسم وعادى تقدر تعمل موضوع بطريقتك مفيش مشكله
وانتى يا نيفووو افرحى حبيبتى بمحبة الناس وتقديرهم ليكى ده حقك وف نفس الوقت ميقللش من دور كل عضو فالمنتدى ..كلنا هنا بنكمل بعض ووجودنا كلنا مع بعض هو اللى بيدى للمنتدى قيمته ..يلا بلاش خناق كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (23 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخت  الغالية soul & life
تستحق التقييم والفوز بلقب 
افضل عضو في المنتدى لهذا العام وبكل جدارة
مع اعتزازنا بكل الاخوات والاخوة الاعضاء الآخرين ..
امنياتي لها بالموفقية والنجاح الدائمين​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> وعموما الموضوع ا*تعمل السنة اللى فاتت وتقريبا اللى قبلها* وكلنا كنا بنشارك بفرح  يمكن من وجهة نظرك هيسبب حساسية لكن من وجهة نظرى انه اللى بيخدم مبيهتمش بألقاب انا مكنتش اعرف انه اخر السنة هبقا افضل عضوة


*أنا لاشفته السنة اللى فاتت ولا اللى قبلها 
ممكن اللينك ؟
لو كنت شفته كنت برضه هعترض على وصف ( أفضل )
ممكن أنشط عضو - أحسن موضوع
لكن أفضل عضو دى ....مقرتهاش
برضه فين المعيار للأختيار ؟
مش باتكلم عن شخصك أو شخص أى عضو 
*

​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اؤيد اختيارك اخي العزيز

السيدة والاخت الكريمة SOUL & LIFE تستحق هذا التكريم لما تقدمه لنا من خدمة مباركة

شكرا جزيلا على المبادرة

تحياتي وتقديري

دمتم في محبة فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول

:36_3_11:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 ديسمبر 2014)

علي فكرة بقي انتوا لو قراتوا الموضوع هتفهموا صح .
هو طلب ان كل عضو يرشح أحد الاعضاء 
و هو اختار الاخت soul&life كاختياره الشخص للعضو و لكن لم يفرض الاسم


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2014)

الموضوع مش القصد منه الأفضلية لأحد على أحد إطلاقاً
الموضوع يخص النشاط وعمل الموضوعات والتركيز على خدمة الناس واحتمال الكل في المحبة
ده القصد من الموضوع، فمش مهم العنوان كان ايه المهم القصد
وفيه ناس كتير في المنتدى من أعضاء ومشرفين فيهم نفس الميزات 
لكن الأخ العزيز حبيب يسوع سباق بالمحبة دايماً
ونفسه يكرم كل من التمس منهم حوار وكلام بناء لشخصه العزيز
علشان كان هو اللي دايماً يعمل معظم هذه الموضوعات ويميز بيها الشخصيات
وهو الي اختار الاسم وترك الكل في حرية الاختيار لكننا كلنا ركزنا معاه​


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*ملحوظة*:

الأخ العزيز عبود مش قصده خالص على اسماء ولا على مين اختار مين خالص، هو عايز فقط يقول أن المفروض الموضوع يتخصص من جهة معايير محدده لكي يكون الاختيار بناء على حكم سليم (محامي بقى ههههههههههههه)، المهم، هو طبعاً كلامة مش غلط ومش قصده حد بعينه، هو طبعاً القصد من الموضوع يظهر أنشط عضو وأنشط مشرف زي ما كنا بنعمل قبل كده، مش بنتكلم عن الشخصية نفسها مين أفضل من مين، فالتحديد بمعايير أفضل من وضع الكلام في المطلق... لأننا هنا مش بنعمل تفضيل بل بنتكلم على نواحي محددة خاصة في المنتدى كمنتدى....​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * ..يلا بلاش خناق كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
> *


*أومال أنكش مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حوبو مسافرة ..وإيرينى مش بيعيش لها مشاركات 

*​ :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أومال أنكش مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حوبو مسافرة ..وإيرينى مش بيعيش لها مشاركات
> 
> *​ :new6::new6::new6:


هههههههههههه  حلوة مش بيعيش لها مشاركات دي ..
 حد يرقي لها المشاركات بتاعتها


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أومال أنكش مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حوبو مسافرة ..وإيرينى مش بيعيش لها مشاركات
> 
> *​:new6::new6::new6:



أنكشني انا، وانت عارف شراستي بقى
:boxing: :1099cj:​


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أومال أنكش مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حوبو مسافرة ..وإيرينى مش بيعيش لها مشاركات
> 
> *​:new6::new6::new6:


زيى القطط تاكل وتنسى ههههه
دةانا مشض بسيب ليك مشاركة الا بنط فيها
فعلا المحامين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كمل انت بقى عشان ميتحذفش ليا هههههه


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2014)

احنا سعيدين بوجود احلئ اخت لنا في المنتدئ سول 
الرب يبارك نشاطها ومحبتها للجميع 
الرب يوفقك حبيبتي ويفرح قلبك
في شخصيات كثير مبدعة بجهودهم يصعب الختيار 
الرب يوفق الجميع ويبارك خدمتهم ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2014)

> لكن فكرة الموضوع ( غير موفقة بالمرة )



هو حضرتك آكيد مسموح تقول إن
 "فكرة الموضوع غير موفقه بالمره" 

لكن لو طُلب من حضرتك رأيك ..

لإن صاحب الموضوع لم يُعلنها كفكره للنقاش .!

 بل أختار "عضو" من وجهة نظره الشخصيه وترك للباقي أن يختار حسب وجهة نظره .

وكان يُمكنك الأعتراض فى موضوع مُنفصل 

ـ توضح فيه المعايير التي بُناء عليها يتم طرح موضوع للإستفتاء 
عن عضو يكون هو أفضل عضو .
 وليس إقتحام موضوع شخص لم يفعل شيء سوي أنه يعبر عن محبته . 
ولا يُريد بموضوعه خلق حساسيات بين الاعضاء
 ولم يكن فى ضميره أن يضع الموضوع لخلق الجدل والحساسيه بين الاخوات .

بل بالعكس تماماً ..هو ترك حرية الاختيار ..

ـ لكن فكرة أن يتم عرض مجموعه يتم التفضيل فيما بينها فهذا هو بعينه ما يخلق الحساسيه ..

ـ لأنه أي مجموعة أعضاء سوف نختارهم دون سواهم فسواهم هُنا سيكون بالطبع يشعر بالحرج والحساسيه لعدم إختياره فى تلك المجموعه ..(أولهم "أنا")..

ـ لكنه ترك الباب مفتوح للأختيار بين كل أعضاء المنتدي وليس من مجموعه بعينها (ان شالله اختار عضو لسا مسجل دلوقت) ..دا رأيي وأنا حُر ..



> فجاء الأختيار والمشاركات هنا عن ( مُجاملة بإحتراس ) أو ( إحراج)



حضرتك بتقرا الكف ..؟

ـ حضرتك أجزمت يا أوستاذ "عبود" أن الكُل أختار "مُجامله"أو"إحراج" .. 
هنا حضرتك قصدت حاجتين ..

ـ مُجامله يعني العضوه التي تم إختيارها لا تستحق (لكن أدينا بنجامل وخلاص) ..*وهذه يعنيه كلامك الذي لم تقوله* ..

ـ إحراج يعني كل من أختار العضوه مُحرج منها ..!!! .. *فإختارها علشان متزعلش* ..!!!

هل دا كلام يصح يتقال إني أقول علي الكل بيجامل أو مُحرج .؟

بل بالعكس هو دا الكلام اللي بيخلق الحساسيه بين الجميع ..

يعني أستاذ "أيمن" بمشاركته الطويله العريضه* يا إما بيجامل يا إما مُحرج* ..
*طيب أيه اللي جابره يشارك من الأول أصلاً*.!!!

*وهل احد منا يعرف عنه أنه بيجامل .؟ 
أو بيحرج من الحق ..؟*

*أو هل أنا وضعت شهادة التقدير مُجامله .؟
طيب مُجامله لمين ..؟
 للمنتدي ..ولا للي إختاروا ولا للي تم إختياره.؟*:thnk0001:

*حضرتك إتهمت كل واحد إختار بعدم مصداقيته فى الاختيار *
 بسبب الإحراج أو المُجامله وليس إنهم إختاروا عن قناعاتهم الشخصيه الحُره ..

وهذا يُلزمك بالإعتذار للجميع ..أولهم صاحب الموضوع ..:new8:



> لا معنى لشئ أسمه أفضل عضو فى المنتدى ولعااااااااااااام كامل



دي وجهة نظر حضرتك التي لم يُطلب منك أن تُخبرنا بها كوصف لعنوان الموضوع ..!!



> فهذا إهدار لجهود جميييييييع الأعضاء ويخلق حساسيات لسنا فى حاجة إليها



أهدار أيه وتوفير أيه .. 
قد تُركت الحُريه لكل عضو أن يختار "بمزاجه" ..
ومش معني إنه تم الإتفاق علي عضو يبقا باقي الأعضاء "سكا" ..
بالعكس .. الاعضاء التي سيتم إهدار جهودها 
هي اللي أختارت العضو التي تراه من وجهة نظرها الافضل.!!!

أعتقد فى حاجات تانيه هيا اللي بتعمل الحساسيه مش أختيار العضو ..



> يمكنكم تغيير المُسمى الى ( أنشط ) عضو مثلاً ..أو ( أحسن موضوع )



أنشط عضو تعني فى حد ذاتها هي هي أفضل عضو فى نشاطه ..يعني مبعدناش بعييد..

وبعدين صاحب الموضوع عامل موضوعه لأختيار عضو مش موضوع ..!!

ممكن حضرتك تعمل موضوع نختار فيه أفضل موضوع ..:shutup22:



> من بعد أن نضع معايير لهذا الأختيار... وناخدها شهر بشهر



حضرتك قم بإنشاء موضوع وضع المعايير وإلا فلا تُكلف أحد بوضعها ..:thnk0001:



> لكن أن نختصر الأعضاء من هو أفضلهم وفى عام كاااااامل



لو كل واحد أختار عضو مختلف يبقا العضو دا هيكون الافضل من وجهة نظر من أختاره

*وإختياره لا يعني بالضروره أن باقي أعضاء المُنتدي ليس لهم قيمه* 

ولا يعني أن أختياره يُلزم الباقيين أن يختاروا مثله ..!!!!!

سواء فى يوم أو فى شهر أو فى سنه ..

ـ ـ ـ

تم طرح هذا الموضو من نفس العضو العام الماضي ولم يحدث جِدال مثل اليوم ..

حضرتك طلبت رابط الموضوع الذي قلت أنك لم تشاهده ولم تراه ولم تعلم عنه شيء
وقلت أن لو شفته كنت هتعترض برضو .. !!!!
وتعجبت من أنه برغم خبرتك لم تعلم أن الموضوع الذي طلبته 
موجود أسفل التوبيك فى المواضيع المشابهه .:t39:

عندي سؤال .

حضرتك قيمت المشاركه دي إمتا.؟

#7
ـ ـ ـ

حضرتك شايف إن كل عضو داخل يهزر بمحبه فى التوبيك 
والأمور ماشيه حلوه وهاديه ومحدش أتزربن علي الموضوع وطلع فيه القطط الفطسانه 
ـ ـ ـ

مفيش داعي إن كل توبيك نُطلق فيه قُط محمود المليجي من غير داعي ..:love45:
ـ ـ ـ 
​يخوفي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن اعرف حضرتك يا استاذ "عبود" معترضتش ليه هنا علي بنود الموضوع دا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256242


​


----------



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ياعبود انت من المميزين بالنسبة لي واعتقادي عند الكل مش مجاملة انا مش بجامل حد بحكي الصدق في المسيح 
مواضيعك ررائعة واخذت ثناءات لأنك بتعرف تختار صح 
كلكم رائعين صدقوني مش حد معين كلكم أثريتم المنتدى اولا بحضوركم اللافت وباختيارتكم الموفقة وثانيا بحبكم وخدمتكم المباركة 
ربنا يباركم


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*معاك ابى حبيب يسوع 
فعلا سول خادمه نشيطه مميزه قريبه من الكل 
لها موضوعات مميزه  كتير 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبتى وتستحقى اكتر من كده كمان 
وفعلا منتدى الكنيسه مليان شخصيات جميله 
وقامات روحيه 
*


----------



## تيمو (23 ديسمبر 2014)

أشيك وأجمل وأحلى وأفخم وأفضل وأروع شخصية حالياً في المنتدى ... استخدمت أسماء التفضيل كلها 

بصراحة وبجد، دايماً بقول سول كان لازم تكون مشرفة على قسم مخصوص اسمه: الرجال قوّامون على النساء هههه لكِ سيدتي ، الأعشاب الطبية  

لا بجد الحكي، فعلاً بحس إنو اليوم يالي ما بتكون فيه سول بالمنتدى بكون المنتدى مظلم وفيه حاجة غلط، وجودها مريح وجميل ومواضيعها شيقة وفي بعض الأحيان غريبة 

ربنا يديمك ذُخر وسند للأمتين العربية والإسلامية


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2014)

متعاملتش مع سول كتير بسبب غيابي بس بقرا تعليقاتها ومواضيعها لما بدخل 
فعلا هي شخصية نشيطة في المنتدي وتعليقاتها رزينة وهادية 
وانا مش مضطرة ادخل أقول الكلام ده لا بجامل ولا محرجة


----------



## tamav maria (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*نيفو انسانه رائعه لها وجودها في هذا المنتدي
شخصيه متميزه 
فكر راقي
وحضور رائع
عبرت عن حبها للمنتدي بعطائها الدائم *
*تستحق ان تكون عضو المنتدي لسنة 2014
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك وتثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائه
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 ديسمبر 2014)

اخوتى الاعضاء
عندما اختترت السيدة 
/ سول اخترتها على قناعتى الشخصية بها
ولى اصدقاء كثيرين جدا بالمنتدى تربطنى بهم صداقة قوية
لم اختار واحد منهم وانا لا اجامل احد وانا عبرت عن وجهة نظرى 
وتركت لكل عضو ان يختار بحريته
اشكركم جميعا


----------

